# Server



## dune911 (17. September 2002)

Was kostet momentan der Intel XEON Prozessor?
Und hat jemand ne Ahnung, was ein Update von
WinNT 4.0 Server auf Win2000 Server kostet?

Die Workstations werden mit NT 4.0 zugreifen.
Es sind insgesamt 4 Workstations - lohnt sich
da der XEON Prozessor? Der Server soll nicht
High-End und superschnell sein, sondern eher
sehr stabil laufen. Kein Doppelchip-Mainboard.

Kann mir jemand was empfehlen? Was muss unbedingt
rein, was braucht man überhaupt nicht und kriegt
man das irgendwie in dem Bereich < 1000 Euro hin?


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. September 2002)

das kommt darauf an, was auf dem server laufen soll. wenn darauf hauptsächlich eine datenbank, ein dateiserver und/oder ein proxy bzw. router laufen soll, dann kommst du mit 1,6 ghz schon mehr als gut weg. was bei einem server aber auch jeden fall wichtig ist, ist eine schnelle festplatte und viel speicher.


----------



## dune911 (18. September 2002)

also wie gesagt sollen da 4 workstations angeschlossen sein.
wir wollen windows 2000 server auf den server machen und die
workstations (auf denen nt 4 installiert ist) verbinden...

der server soll nicht schnell sein, nur äußerst stabil laufen.
es dreht sich um ein kleines autohaus + hausverwaltung, die
hauptsächlich access und excel verwenden (und das vernetzt).

evtl. soll auch internet und email für alle workstations eingerichtet
werden. wir dachten zuerst an einen athlon xp 1600+ mit 512 mb ram
und zwei 80 gig 7200u festplatten. wie siehts damit denn so aus?


----------



## CSF-Lady (2. Oktober 2002)

*hmmm*

ds wird praktisch sicherlich machbar sein. Die Frage wird wohl eher sein wie sich so n xp aufgrund seiner ausgeprägten Thermik  im Dauerbetrieb machen wird. Auch die mwisten IDE Platten sind eigendlich nicht auf 24Stunden Betrieb ausgelegt soweit ich weiß. Kühlen würde ich Sie dann aber schon da die bei 7200U erfahrungsgemäß schon recht heiß werden...


----------



## Moartel (2. Oktober 2002)

Wenn du nur eine Datenbank, einen Dateiserver (wahrscheinlich für kleinere Dateien) und einen Inet-Proxy für 4 Clients auf dem Rechner laufen lassen willst finde ich einen Athlon XP total übertrieben.
Die Probleme mit dem XP und den IDE-Platten die CSF-Lady angesprochen hat würde ich nicht außer acht lassen, sie wiedersprechen deinem wichtigsten Kriterium, der Stabilität. 

Ich sag dir einfach mal was ich mit kaufen würde:
CPU: 1.7GHz Celeron, weil von der Leistung her mehr als ausreichend (auf meinem Laptop mit 1.13 Celi kann ich 3 Gameserver hosten!), geringe Wärmeentwicklung, stabil, verhältnismäßig stromsparend und relativ günstig.
RAM: 512MB PC133 CL2, da sind wir uns ja einig    .
HD: Größe musst du wissen, aber wenn du darauf Daten fürs Büro speichern willst glaube ich dass dir eine 80GB-Platte weit reicht. Wenn der Rechner zumindest von Montag - Freitag 24h laufen soll würde ich wohl schon zu SCSI-Platten greifen. Wenn er nur während der Geschäftszeit läuft dürfte eine gute IDE-Platte reichen. Kühlung ist aber Zwecks Stabilität empfehlenswert.


Preis:
Celi 1.7: 90 €
Mainboard: <150 € (das absolute Highend-Produkt brauchst du ja nicht)
RAM: 2x256 MB Infineon PC133 CL2 zusammen 80 €
Platte: 80GB IDE IBM oder Seagate 140 €, SCSI ist bei geringerer Kapazität erheblich teurer + Kosten für Controller oder Mainboard mit SCSI onboard!

Nach meiner Rechnung wären das für CPU + Board + RAM + HD ca. 460 €. Die Preise habe ich von http://www.kmelektronik.de .
Du kommst also locker unter 1000 €   .


----------



## dune911 (9. Oktober 2002)

Danke für die Antwort! 
Das hilft mir weiter...


----------

